# Jurassic park game *eek*



## Vaz (Aug 22, 2017)

God creates man, man creates dinosaurs, dinosaurs eat man, woman inherits the earth.

I haven't jumped to PlayStation 4 yet, but I will have to because this looks to awesome to not play!


----------

